# Vanity - too tight a fit?



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

what does the ends of this vanity look like. If this is a typical face frame cabinet you might be able to cut the cabinet and top down to fit. Or cut enough and replace the 1/2" drywall with 3/8" drywall. What is normally done would be to order the correct size vanity or buy a custom one to fit.


----------



## 9728 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Bob.....the vanity section is 48" exactly and is basically a box - so no overhangs or anything......the top of the vanity is granite which right now does have a 0.5" overhang (49") on each side BUT the supplier will cut it to whatever size I want for no charge (it's an established family run company from another city that just opened a store here in Ottawa - I'm getting the vanity/top for a great price as part of the Grand Opening Sale to get people in the door). I do have the option of getting a 42" for the same price but would love to keep the extra cabinet space if doable.

I measured again and the front of the opening is 48" and then narrows to the back where it measures just shy of 47 3/4".


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Dec 11, 2009)

Pat,

Sounds like the drywall finisher used a lot of mud in the corners which is not uncommon. There have been numerous occasions when we were installing baseboard or crown that we had to scrape the mud out of the corners to get the joints to fit properly. You could do the same in this situation then have the vendor cut the top 3/8" shorter than your opening and use side splashes or colored matched silicon. 

It will still scratch up the wall so be prepared to do some drywall and paint touchup.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

is this a top you are having cut new if so he will come and make a tempale. if a piece you already own someone needs to make a template after vanity install either way


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

What the others said, make a template from 1/4" underlayment or similar, from 2" strips glued with a hot glue gun. Transfer the profile to the underside of the top, and trim with a belt sander(since you only need to take off a small amount).


----------



## kawendtco (Oct 5, 2007)

shave the rock out. i installed cabinets for several cabinet shops here yrs ago. shave the studs a bit also if necessary. make sure vanity will slide into place, dont force it. have your top cut to fit and finish with your end splashes. dont cut your drywall out in front of vanity or higher than vanity.
good luck


----------



## 9728 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks to all for the help........sounds like I should be able to keep the 48" vanity......I'll let you know how it goes some time in January when I get around to finally redoing the bathroom.......


----------

